# Mother's health cover in PT



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi All,

We are moving to Lisbon in July and my mother is coming over from the UK to stay with us in September. I would like her to be covered under her UK health (NHS) scheme if possible.

Many moons ago, I recall and obtained a plastic EU health card in the UK for myself.

Does this still exist?

Cheers.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If she is a UK Resident and just visiting on holiday then she should obtain a EHIC fro UK to cover any health requirements whilst in Portugal, please note rules changed last August and you can no longer claim any health expenses back from Portugal or UK you will be charged exactly the same fees as a Portuguese national


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Many thanks for the swift reply.

I'll get on to it now.


----------

